# What performs like Ultegra pedals, but easier to get out?



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

*What's easier to release out of than Ultegra pedals?*

New to road biking and it feels harder than it should be to release out of my Ultegras.

I have the spring on easiest setting.

Some one told me Look pedals are easier.

Anyone?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Adjust them.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Adjust them.


+1. Set them to the easiest setting (lowest spring tension), then practice clipping/ unclipping.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Already on easiest setting.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

duffin said:


> Already on easiest setting.


"...then practice clipping/ unclipping". 

They're a nice pedal system, and if you're like most, the learning curve will be short (and worth the effort, IMHO).


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Is there "binding" between the shoe and the pedal? I'm not familiar with road cleat systems but on my bike (MTB cleats, XT pedals, Specialized Comp shoes) I had some pretty strong binding between parts of the shoe's sole and the pedal. I solved it with sand paper, they're still touching pretty strongly but it's not binding to a point where it made it hard to unclip.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Do check as XLS says. There are plenty of shoes with marginal sole profiles that will creating binding. If that's the case, return the shoes.

If that's not the case, from - ROAD PEDALS – WHICH ARE BEST? » Bike Fit » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website

"As a general rule I won’t use Shimano Spd SL’s (which are a well made pedal) for women under 65kg or men under 60kg because the minimum release tension is too high for many of them and can cause knee niggles and occasionally injuries from repeatedly disengaging foot from pedal for those who are susceptible."

Do note that the tension adjustment can be backed off past the minimum indicator. From the last indent point, you can make 2 more rotations safely. If you go further, you risk disassembling the bolt, which you then won't be able to replace by yourself more than likely.

If neither of these works, you are correct that some Look models have lower release tension than most other makes and models. They actually have a model called the "Easy" with 8nm release. A better overall bet IMO is the KEO Classic, which is adjustable from 8-12nm.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

There is also the Speedplay "Light Action" pedals


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xls said:


> *Is there "binding" between the shoe and the pedal? *I'm not familiar with road cleat systems but on my bike (MTB cleats, XT pedals, Specialized Comp shoes) I had some pretty strong binding between parts of the shoe's sole and the pedal. I solved it with sand paper, they're still touching pretty strongly but it's not binding to a point where it made it hard to unclip.


I agree that this is worth checking, but IME it's far more common when cleats are recessed (mtb/ spd), which sets the stage for binding between cleat and shoe tread. 





icsloppl said:


> ... from - ROAD PEDALS – WHICH ARE BEST? » Bike Fit » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website
> 
> "As a general rule I won’t use Shimano Spd SL’s (which are a well made pedal) for women under 65kg or men under 60kg because the *minimum release tension is too high for many of them and can cause knee niggles and occasionally injuries* from repeatedly disengaging foot from pedal for those who are susceptible."


I'm male, weight 60.78kg's (so, *.*78 over Hogg's self imposed limit) have suffered a knee injury early on in adult (fitness) cycling which was unrelated to my pedal system (too low cadence) and have used Shimano road pedals without issue since ~'91, logging ~6k miles annually. 

I'm not dissing Hogg's in general because (FWIW) I generally think his logic is sound and experiences credible, but point is between my experiences and the fact that Shimano road pedals are well established in the marketplace with (to my knowledge) no documented evidence that they cause knee issues, his conclusions don't generally hold true.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

....I still fumble around clipping into my Speedplays.... the easiest pedals for me.... are my mountain bike pedals, Crank Bros Candy C. I clip into those faster than a lot of Speedplay people.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tednugent said:


> ....I still fumble around clipping into my Speedplays.... the easiest pedals for me.... are my mountain bike pedals, Crank Bros Candy C. I clip into those faster than a lot of Speedplay people.


My SO likes her Speedplays, but since I maintain her bike, the issues I have with them are:
- periodically have to clean the cleat/ pedal interfaces and spray with teflon lube
- periodically relube (grease) the pedal bearings through the grease port 

My Ultegra's are maintenance free, as have been my other Shimano's..


----------



## 29ernb (May 8, 2012)

put some dry grease on the cleat, this will help with the release some. for any shoe cleat pedal system there is a break in period. i currently have a shimano 105 pedal with spd-sl cleats. they are difficult to release on the easiest setting. i am waiting for speedplay light action pedals that i ordered to arrive


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> ...but since I maintain her bike...



I advise my wife on bikes (& parts) and car (*) purchase so I can work on stuff that I don't mind working on. It doesn't always go my way though. 


(*) and computer etc. I just now realized that this list is actually quite long. :cryin:


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

duffin said:


> What performs like Ultegra pedals, but easier to get out?


Ultegra pedals that have been used more than a few times! :thumbsup:


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Just send them to me and pick up some MTB SPD pedals. IF you want easy, that's about as easy as it gets.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

One thing to note....if your foot angle is flat, i.e. heel "down", it will release easier. I think it takes a little more effort if you are pointing your toe down while engaged.


----------



## turborower (Jul 31, 2012)

look's are the way to go in my opinion


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

EHietpas said:


> Just send them to me and pick up some MTB SPD pedals. IF you want easy, that's about as easy as it gets.


+1

One of my bikes has SPD-SL pedals. The other bike has MTB SPD pedals. I've fallen twice with SPD-SL and haven't fallen yet with SPD. 

One of the things I noticed is that I have to think when clipping out of SPD-SL pedals. With SPD, it's more instinctive for me. I can also clip into SPD without looking down, which is not the case with SPD-SL.

For centuries where I won't stop very often, I'll use SPD-SL because I find them more comfortable over long distances. For commuting or when I know I'll need to unclip a lot, I prefer SPD by far.


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yamabushi said:


> Ultegra pedals that have been used more than a few times! :thumbsup:


I'm hoping this is true as I'm having the same problem as Duffin! 

My (well used) MTB SPDs release so easily but these Ultegra SPD-SLs are making me nervous. I've only had them a week and it has inhibited which routes I've chosen so far. I will try going beyond the minimum tension setting too. (I am around 52kg female)


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

duffin said:


> New to road biking and it feels harder than it should be to release out of my Ultegras.
> 
> I have the spring on easiest setting.
> 
> ...


speedplay 0


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

ruby1 said:


> I'm hoping this is true as I'm having the same problem as Duffin!
> 
> My (well used) MTB SPDs release so easily but these Ultegra SPD-SLs are making me nervous. I've only had them a week and it has inhibited which routes I've chosen so far. I will try going beyond the minimum tension setting too. (I am around 52kg female)


SPD-SL pedals are easiest to get out of if you actually weight the pedal a bit as you twist your heel outward. Usually that's easiest to do at the bottom of the pedal stroke or level to the ground at the back of the pedal stroke.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I just finished a couple of rides this week on Speedplay Zeros. Love em!!

Not crazy about the metal cleat crunching under foot, but going to try the rubber cover.


----------



## occamsrazor32 (Aug 3, 2012)

I love the shimano spds


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Erion929 and Yamabushi for the tips. I'm persevering and gaining confidence - haven't fall off yet though still haven't faced my demons of a big hill (gears not so low as on the MTB so confidence low) - 'down and out' will be my mantra 

I like the look of those Speedplay Zeroes Duffin, but can't justify more expense.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

ruby1 said:


> Thanks Erion929 and Yamabushi for the tips. I'm persevering and gaining confidence - haven't fall off yet though still haven't faced my demons of a big hill (gears not so low as on the MTB so confidence low) - 'down and out' will be my mantra
> 
> I like the look of those Speedplay Zeroes Duffin, but can't justify more expense.


You're welcome! Just keep at it and you'll be fine! Ahh, one other small tip... you can apply a very small amount of grease along the back edge of the cleat. It'll help reduce the initial amount of friction when you start twisting your heel out to release.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I just started on clipless (SPD SL 105) yesterday and watching this video gave me a good heads up on what to do before I even started.

I didn't fall at all on my first ride. I did make sure to unclip a little earlier than I normally would take my foot off the pedal at a light. I put the foot down and pointed the toe up and then rotated my ankle and it popped out predictably every time. Hope this helps!

I do find that I have to look down to make sure the front of the pedal is pointed the right way when clipping in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLZbijqcjtw&feature=relmfu


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not wishing to hijack thread but just to say perseverance and good tips pay off.

I did 20 miles yesterday afternoon and apart from lots of clipping in and out I faced a shortish sharp hill that forced me to stop halfway for a breather. I managed to unclip and also get started again successfully!  

A quick push down and twist out works really well.  

At one point I got mud in the cleats and had to stop to clear it out as they wouldn't clip in. (hazards of narrow lanes and farmers harvesting - I had to step on to the verge)

I will have a look at that video Josshan. 

When I did my hill start, I made sure the pedal was tipped up (front at the top) so that when I pushed off I knew that bringing my free foot forward would land on the right side of it.... If you follow?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

ruby1 said:


> Not wishing to hijack thread but just to say perseverance and good tips pay off.
> 
> I did 20 miles yesterday afternoon and apart from lots of clipping in and out I faced a shortish sharp hill that forced me to stop halfway for a breather. I managed to unclip and also get started again successfully!
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear about your success. It'll only get easier and more natural from here. Keep going! :thumbsup:


----------



## mariw810 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude tell that lazy


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Just an update. Really liking the Speedplay Zeros. Friend who is a new rider got them too and happy. Girlfriend who is new to riding and skittish got Keo's Easy and can do them with confidence and is happy. Now we pedal...


----------

